# West end surf!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Went to the west end past sea isle today. I caught 5 trout from 21 to 24 Inches. I was in the water before daylight throwing a bone colored Topwater. It was a good day!!!








Sun burn 
One name, One legend.


----------

